# Cookie clean and dirty



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cookie is beautiful and these pictures made me laugh because I know exactly it's like to watch a golden wallow in her mud puddle. I'm always thinking, "Oh god, what a mess! ...But she's enjoying herself, so carry on."

Very cute pictures, thank you for sharing!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cookie you do seem to have a speck of dirt on your nose...but your beautiful just the same


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, I'm sure you didn't think so much at the time. These girls sure do love their mud baths or just an extra good roll in the dirt. I have one also who really loves them. The dirtier she is, the happier she is......


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks. My wife always says that Cookie looks like one of those poor animals that got caught in an oil spill whenever we get back from one of our little walks.  Luckily she doesn't mind a bath.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Mud baths just like at the girly spa.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ill bet that was the highlight of her trail hike! But, shes beautiful with and without mudpacks


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to take a picture of Cookie with the tag I just made.

Here's a closeup:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the tag....


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Good for Cookie A tad bit of mud can be good for the soul. Clean or muddy she is a babe:smooch:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Cookie is sooo gorgeous! What a playful girl to be rolling around in all that mud! That tag is beyond adorable, too. I need to see a pic of her wearing it!


----------

